# Lea and Perrins Thick Classic has changed to Bold Steak



## lonestarmedic (Dec 23, 2015)

Just so y'all know, the favorite prime rib coating for a few of us has changed. It used to be the Lea and Perrins Thick Classic Worcestershire Sauce. Well. that is gone and has been replace by the Lea and Perrins Bold Steak Sauce. It has the thick consistency and the flavor seems to be that of the original steak sauce. I do not have any Thick Classic to check it against. A check on the website seems to verify this progression. Lea and Perrin list the Bold Steak as "the same classic flavor in a thicker sauce perfect for marinade and dipping".

I am doing a full standing rib roast for Christmas, so we shall see.

JB


----------



## talan64 (Dec 23, 2015)

I recently used it on a brisket, and couldn't tell the difference between using the Bold Steak Sauce, and the Thick Worcestershire.
I tasted it before rubbing it on, and it tasted the same, so no worry's!


----------



## lonestarmedic (Dec 23, 2015)

Thanks, it tasted like the original thin stuff to me.


----------



## boykjo (Dec 23, 2015)

Don't know if you remember this but lea and Perrins made a BBQ sauce that was awesome. I called them when I couldn't find it on the shelf. They said it was discontinued because of low sales. It was some really good BBQ sauce IMHO... I miss it....


----------



## rippper (Dec 23, 2015)

lonestarmedic said:


> Just so y'all know, the favorite prime rib coating for a few of us has changed. It used to be the Lea and Perrins Thick Classic Worcestershire Sauce. Well. that is gone and has been replace by the Lea and Perrins Bold Steak Sauce. It has the thick consistency and the flavor seems to be that of the original steak sauce. I do not have any Thick Classic to check it against. A check on the website seems to verify this progression. Lea and Perrin list the Bold Steak as "the same classic flavor in a thicker sauce perfect for marinade and dipping".
> 
> I am doing a full standing rib roast for Christmas, so we shall see.
> 
> JB


been looking all over the metro detroit area.....first few days for "thick" last few for bold steak sauce. found a lea and perrins steak sauce but it did not say bold. smokin a 13.75 p.r. in 2 days, got a bottle of A-1 thick as a back up.anyone use the A-1?...thx


----------



## talan64 (Dec 23, 2015)

rippper said:


> been looking all over the metro detroit area.....first few days for "thick" last few for bold steak sauce. found a lea and perrins steak sauce but it did not say bold. smokin a 13.75 p.r. in 2 days, got a bottle of A-1 thick as a back up.anyone use the A-1?...thx


Check Walmart.  I actually bought a case through the Walmart online store, free shipping.


----------



## lonestarmedic (Dec 23, 2015)

I used Walmart online. Ordered Thick Classic and got Bold Steak. Took about 3 days to get.


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Dec 23, 2015)

It's been called Bold in my neck of the woods for about 4 years now.


----------



## rippper (Dec 23, 2015)

think i found some,miejier thrifty acres. web says its in stock in a store near me.....


----------



## lonestarmedic (Dec 24, 2015)

Go get it Rippper. It will not dissapoint. I used it on the trimmings last night. Seared in cubes in cast iron pan. Then put the L and P on it. Covered and into oven to slow cook. Made a gravy from the juices and we had that over egg noodles for late supper.

I intend to try it as my base on brisket. Use the L and P in place of mustard.

JB


----------



## rippper (Dec 24, 2015)

picked up 3 bottles.... doing a 13.75 P.R. the day after Christmas.....


----------



## smoking4fun (Dec 24, 2015)

I went to three different grocery stores this morning to grab a bottle for my prime rib I'm smoking tomorrow, and no one had it - any suggestions on a viable substitute?  Any steak sauce, or even just L&P worcestershire sauce (not the thick stuff)?


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Dec 24, 2015)

smoking4fun said:


> I went to three different grocery stores this morning to grab a bottle for my prime rib I'm smoking tomorrow, and no one had it - any suggestions on a viable substitute?  Any steak sauce, or even just L&P worcestershire sauce (not the thick stuff)?



I typically just use standard Worchestshire.


----------

